# Arnside Tower



## -Oy- (Jul 8, 2018)

A visit to one of my childhood playgrounds today.

Arnside Tower - Cumbria

"Arnside Tower was built in the second half of the 15th century; tower  houses were then often built in the insecure areas of northern England  and southern Scotland.Constructed of limestone rubble, the tower was originally five storeys high, measuring 50 feet by 34 feet. The tower was built with an adjacent wing of equal height built onto  the side of the tower in a style common in Scotland, but rare in English  tower houses."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2018)

Excellent photo!


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 8, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Excellent photo!



Thank you


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 8, 2018)

Very nice. Beautiful in a haunting sort of way.


----------



## Pam (Jul 9, 2018)

Lovely photo. Not too far away from me, been to Arnside several times but never to the castle. Must do that some time!


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks all



Pam said:


> Lovely photo. Not too far away from me, been to Arnside several times but never to the castle. Must do that some time!



It's only just out of town. From the prom with the water on your right - leave town up the winding hill towards Arnside Knott and Silverdale. The tower is a few minutes drive on your left.


----------



## gumbud (Jul 9, 2018)

Ah - the stories that tower could tell!!


----------



## -Oy- (Jul 10, 2018)

gumbud said:


> Ah - the stories that tower could tell!!



Aye - and some of them about me haha!


----------



## Pam (Jul 10, 2018)

-Oy- said:


> Thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> It's only just out of town. From the prom with the water on your right - leave town up the winding hill towards Arnside Knott and Silverdale. The tower is a few minutes drive on your left.



Thank you!


----------

